

Ask Different (a Stack Overflow site for Apple) has officially launched - kylec
http://apple.stackexchange.com/

======
ComputerGuru
I'm surprised it took so long, but _wow_ , what a terrible UI! Whereas the
majority of the other StackExchange network sites have fairly clean, sparse,
and well whitespaced designs, this apple Q&A site is a real eyesore! It looks
like a site from.... 2002? with too many colors and too many icons all packed
together.

~~~
kylec
I'll admit that it is a little busy (and there are a lot of gradients), but I
wouldn't call it _terrible_. If you have specific suggestions, the designer is
open to making changes:

[http://meta.apple.stackexchange.com/questions/291/new-
design...](http://meta.apple.stackexchange.com/questions/291/new-design-
launched)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
a couple notes:

* Poor, low contrast on text across the site

* The nav links at the top have a different baseline than the search box and StackExchange logo.

* The active item in the active | featured | hot | week | month link row doesn't appear to be on the same baseline as the inactive items.

~~~
barrkel
> * The active item in the active | featured | hot | week | month link row
> doesn't appear to be on the same baseline as the inactive items.

The metaphor seems to be radio buttons; I would expect a depressed button to
have text lower down than a non-pressed button, but that's not the case here.
I did some pixel peeping, and the active item's text is in exactly the same
horizontal pixel line as the inactive items. Frankly, though, I think they
look fairly slick.

------
mgutz
Serious stack overload. Why so many sites to get answers? We need a "which
site stack" to ask which stack site to go to. Isn't that what tags are for?

------
udaygarikapati
Wow.. that's a great news ! Long wait is over.

------
rhizome
Stack Overload

